# Fugue for Solo Haprsichord



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

after listening to lots of Schnittke, i have fallen in love with the sound of the harpsichord. so i will be posting the parts to this project I am working on as they are finished. i appreciate input.

this is the prelude:

__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Ffugue-for-solo-harpsichord-prelude


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems like a fairly well composed little piece, nice work.

Is it missing something though? I don't know what, I just felt like it needed something to put it over the top.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks. hmm, i am not sure.


----------

